# pkg_upgrade attempts to upgrade to same version



## blackhaz (Jul 11, 2013)

Dear all,

Please help to understand. When running pkg_upgrade, it tries to upgrade packages to the same version. Is this normal? 

```
freebsd# pkg_upgrade -a -f -n
Update <zip-3.0> to <zip-3.0> (archivers/zip)                   
Update <yajl-2.0.4_1> to <yajl-2.0.4_1> (devel/yajl)
Update <xvid-1.3.2,1> to <xvid-1.3.2,1> (multimedia/xvid)
Update <xorg-macros-1.16.1> to <xorg-macros-1.16.1> (devel/xorg-macros)
...
```

Thank you.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 11, 2013)

You ran -f, which *f*orces upgrades, even to the same version.


----------

